# 50th Wedding Anniversary Soap



## Sibi (Mar 29, 2011)

This is my parents 50th wedding anniversary soap.  I made it for the favors.  Didn't quite come out as expected but when does soap ever come out just so?  That's part of the fun of it.  I used the fragrance Pleasures because that is my mother's favorite perfume.


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice! The gold gives it a nice touch.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! Sibi these are absolutely beautiful!! Pleasures is probably my favorite perfume too, I bet these smell incredible.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the gold, and the packaging is beautiful.  Very nice


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 30, 2011)

Very beautiful!  What a great thing to do!


----------



## dubnica (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow...very nice soap and packaging.  I am sure everyone will just love them.


----------



## kelleyaynn (Mar 30, 2011)

Both the soap and the packaging look terrific.  I love the idea of putting some gold on the soap for the golden anniversary!

What did you use for the gold?


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't know what you wanted them to look like, but I think they look great! I remember your original post about trying to make this bar and I've occasionally wondered how it went and what you did. I'm so glad you posted a picture!


----------



## Sibi (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind comments everybody!  I know that you all know when you want to make a soap a certain way you envision it in your head a particular way?  Well, despite the fact that this soap looks fine, it is not the look I was going for but I've come to like it.  Kelly, while the CP soap was still wet I sprinkled gold MICA on them.


----------



## falldowngobump (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful Job!!!!


----------



## llineb (Mar 31, 2011)

VERY nice!!!!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh wow!! Very nice!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2011)

Sibi - 

I think the soap is beautiful. You did a wonderful job and I'm sure your mom will be thrilled with it.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 1, 2011)

That's beautiful Sibi. You've done a fine job. Lovely boxes too. Everyone is going to love it.  :wink:


----------



## ewenique (Apr 1, 2011)

Perfect for a 50th anniversary!  Congrats to your parents for 50 years of marriage.


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 1, 2011)

One word.............Beautiful :0)


----------



## igbabygirl (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the gold in the soap and the packaging is beautiful.


----------



## ToniD (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice favors!   Look great.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the soap & the packaging! Great job.


----------



## Sibi (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your wonderfully positive feedback!  We had the party yesterday and it was a grand success.  My BIL did a fabulous 15 min. slideshow of my parent's lives and it brought back soooo many memories....sniff...sniff.  The soaps were a success too, everybody loved them, especially my 2 oldest nephews who only use my soap now.  So, all is well


----------



## kelleyaynn (Apr 3, 2011)

Glad it went so well!


----------

